# Mini Cooper S F56 Volcanic Orange



## KCx2192 (Dec 18, 2012)

Took the beast for a photoshoot post clean 

Enjoy!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly motor, very envious, but not really a Mini is it, there can only be one Mini, and that was made by Morris/Austin/British Leyland then Rover in the end.


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

What set up you use for the pictures, they look good mate, any post edit after? I really need to get out with my camera more. Car looks great nice and clean


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Mini Cooper is much better in design than the old mini IMO


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb job mate , lovely looking motor


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks great - super colour.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Brilliant, looks great fella:thumb:


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

That's a beautiful looking Cooper, cracking colour combination too.


----------



## KCx2192 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thought I'd upload one other photo from the last batch:



I'm getting my private registration on as soon as the DVLA send it back too 

Also took advantage of the rain today, beading porn!!









Enjoy, comments and feedback welcome! 



ST - Matt said:


> What set up you use for the pictures, they look good mate, any post edit after? I really need to get out with my camera more. Car looks great nice and clean


Hey, I use a Nikon D3100, on a manual focus normally. They have a quick going over with the standard Apple Mac iPhoto Edit tool, but that's it 

Kieran


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks great. Really like the black accents against the orange.


----------



## Penfold1984 (Apr 6, 2015)

Looks lovely in that colour. ... very nice.


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

I want one.


----------

